# Fromm and supplements



## scottyboy2116 (Feb 8, 2016)

I just started my 3 1/2 month puppy on Fromm LBP. I noticed on the ingredients it does not have glucosamine and chrondroitin in it. Would/should I put my pup on a supplements. Also is the calcium ratio in Fromm good?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I suggest you ask your vet. According to this article How can I protect my puppy's joints? | VCA Animal Hospitals you can start the supplements right now.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

scottyboy2116 said:


> I just started my 3 1/2 month puppy on Fromm LBP. I noticed on the ingredients it does not have glucosamine and chrondroitin in it. Would/should I put my pup on a supplements. Also is the calcium ratio in Fromm good?


When I did my research on LBP food I remember Fromm being one of the foods with the correct ratio and so I started mine on it. She's done very well on it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ask your vet and breeder. Both of mine supported supplements and I used Fromm LBPG. FWIW most foods with supplemental glucosamine don't have enough to be meaningful. I just gave glucosamine MSM.


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

jocoyn said:


> Ask your vet and breeder. Both of mine supported supplements and I used Fromm LBPG. FWIW most foods with supplemental glucosamine don't have enough to be meaningful. I just gave glucosamine MSM.


I am looking to start my 15 week old on some, what kind do you use? also, what other supps do you give? I also feed Fromm LBPG...thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like this and I dose it down to the same level as Glycoflex III. There are lots of different formulas.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Acti-Flex-4000-Solution-Quart/dp/B00938UJ9M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8[/ame]


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl (Nov 5, 2015)

scottyboy2116 said:


> I just started my 3 1/2 month puppy on Fromm LBP. I noticed on the ingredients it does not have glucosamine and chrondroitin in it. Would/should I put my pup on a supplements. Also is the calcium ratio in Fromm good?


I'm feeding Fromm Heartland (formerly Prairie) LBP and yes, the calcium: phosphorous ratio is good (according the current recommendations which vary from 1:1.3 to 1:1.5): https://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy/technical-analysis/

I have added missing link puppy and was thinking about adding glucosamine so thanks Jocoyn!


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

jocoyn said:


> I like this and I dose it down to the same level as Glycoflex III. There are lots of different formulas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acti-Flex-4000-Solution-Quart/dp/B00938UJ9M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


thanks!


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

jocoyn said:


> I like this and I dose it down to the same level as Glycoflex III. There are lots of different formulas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acti-Flex-4000-Solution-Quart/dp/B00938UJ9M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


Ordered the Cosequin DS from chewyNutramax Cosequin Maximum Strength (DS) Plus MSM Chewable Tablets Joint Health Supplement for Dogs, 60 count and the 2nd day we gave it to her her poops were very loose. Not sure if its from that or maybe she ate an acorn or twigs in the newly fenced in yard? I know she ate a very small amount of cat food 3 days ago, a few peices maybes...we are going to hold off on the Cosequin and if when she poops hard, we will try it again...also ensuring she doesnt eat any cat food and or twigs/acorns so process of elimination

Also, how much peanut butter is the max to give a 15 week old? we usually only give her a tbsp 1x-2x a day in her kong when she goes in her crate and she loves it
Thanks


----------

